# Another Monster Mud Grim Reaper



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

So here's another monster mud grim reaper.. He's my 2nd prop I'd ever made but my first monster mud. It's not finished, I still plan on filling some empty spaces and adding a scythe out of PVC.










I was wondering if anyone had any input on this prop. It doesn't look scary enough for me...

btw.. I'm not sure how much burlap usually goes for, but I went to Home Depot today and bought a package of 25 huge sacks of burlap for less than $4.00. What a deal! Except now I have a tone of burlap I'm not sure what to do with..


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Hm... I can't edit my own post? sorry, I'm a newbie..

Anyway.. I want to also add he's 6 feet tall... next time I should start small... It was a challenge putting MM on top of this guy and he's almost touching the ceiling of my garage. 

Question.. How many layers of burlap should I apply on a prop like this? So far he has 1 layer all around except his back, he has 2 layers.. It's starting to lean forward, I thought if I add some weight to the back it might lean back.... still working on that...


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Some things you might try are weathering the hands with some wood stain, or weathering the cape (dry brush some gray and black, or mist with gray and black spray paint). You could have him holding a scythe or something. 

I think the frame should hold the weight of the prop, you may be able to re-enforce the base to keep it from leaning. Not sure how much burlao to use, I have not made an MM that big. I have used one coat of burlap, and then re-enforced it with a second coat of mud over drywall seam tape when needed.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

He looks pretty scarey to me! I agree with HJ about the staining of the hands. A little too white and not matching the skull. Put him under some mood lighting and you would be surprise how creepy he would look! Great job! MM is not something I have even attempted yet!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for your comments... The hands aren't done yet.. they're in "bic mode"... still need to add latex and cotton to it, I just added it thee so you can get an idea.. I'm going to have him hold a scythe and with his right hand in a "come here..." position.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Okay I didn't like how the previous reaper (see original post) turned out so instead I draped a black sheet over him, secured with safety pins and painted the skull white so it would match the skeleton gloves. I'm fairly happy with it now, except I'm not too sure about the scythe... did I make it too curved? I know if it's windy it may mess up the drape but I'm willing to fix it. I don't want to put anymore monster mud on him, he's heavy enough. And oh, as far as him tipping over, I have a brick pressed behind him.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks great.


----------

